# مهام المهندس الجيولوجي واهم ما يميزه



## احمد العربيي (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*مهام الجيولوجي*

*(1) **- الجيولــوجـي (Geologist* *) :*


*§ **المهام التي يقوم بها :*
*1- **يكتشف مساحات معينة من الأرض لكي يحسب تركيبها وأنواع الصخور أو معادن .*
*2- **دراسة عينات الصخور والقواطع وأخذ العينات .*
*3- *دراسة الجيوستاتكية ونظرية العينة .
4-دراسة عمر الحفريات وعمر تتابع الطبقات المتكونة.
*5- **يدرس الطبيعة والأحداث الطبيعية المؤثرة مثل التآكل والترسيب الزلازل والبراكين الضارة وتحديد مصادر المياه الجوفية ويكتشف ملوثات المياه الجوفية وملوحة التربة . *
*6- **يدرس العينات الجيوكيميائية للطبقات الترسيبية والتربة .*
*7- **دراسة مغناطيسية الأرض واستطلاعات الجاذبية .*
*8- **يختبر العينات الجيولوجية في المعامل مستخدماً الميكروسكيبات الضوئية الإلكترونية والأشعة السينية والتقنيات الكيميائية والميكانيكية. كما يساعد في المشاركة في حسابات قابلية استخراج ثروات باطن الأرض بطريقة اقتصادية .*
*9- **المشاركة الجيولوجية في المشاريع الهندسية مثل الأنفاق و الطرق و الكباري وإعداد مخططات إمداد المياه .*
*10- **المشاركة في إعداد الدراسات البيئية وإعادة التأهيل المناطق الملوثة.*
*11- ** استخدام برامج الكمبيوتر لكي يفاضل في تحليل مجموعة البيانات و المعلومات الجيولوجية.*
*12- ** إعــداد النماذج الجيولوجية لوصف العمليات و توقع ما سيحدث .*
*13- ** إعــداد التقارير و الخرائط الجيولوجية.*


----------



## احمد العربيي (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*(1) **- المهندس الجيولــوجـي (Geological Engineer **) :*


*§ **المهام التي يقوم بها :*

*1- **إعادة بحث وتطوير التكنولوجيا الحديثة والتقنيات القابلة للاستخدام للمشروعات الهندسية . *
*2- **التقيم البيئي والتأثيرات الاجتماعية لمشاريع الهندسية المتعلقة بالجمهور والعلماء والمهندسين الآخرين .*
*3- **تصميم عمليات التشغيل لكي يصل بالنفايات إلى حالة مقبولة يمكن منها إعادة الاستفادة ( معاملة المخلفات المائية والصلبة) .*
*4- **العمل مع خبراء الصحة المهنية للتأكد من خلو موقع العمل من الأخطار البيئية .*
*5- **إعداد التقارير والدراسات برؤية إدارية بيئية جديدة للمشروعات الهندسية الموجودة أخزين في الاعتبار النشاط الإقتصادى البيئي المناسب والقانوني والبيئي وعوامل التصنيع . *
*6- **متابعة القضايا المتعلقة بمجموعة التشغيل المديرين – الهيئات التنظيمية ومجموعة المصلحة العامة والجمهور *

*· * *المتطلبات الشخصية :*
*1 - أن يتمتع بالنشاط والاجتهاد في إنجاز الأعمال المكلف بها .*
*2- ملتزم بمتطلبات العمل .*
*3- قادر على تحليل وحل المشاكل .*
*4- يمتلك مهارات شفهية وكتابية . *
*5- يمكنه استعمال أجهزة الحاسبات والتصميم العملي .*
*6- قادر على الإبداع و الابتكار.*
*7- قادر عل تحمل المسئولية .*


----------



## sniper1975 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ....................مبدع


----------



## sniper1975 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

توضيح رائع بارك الله فيك ......................مشكور


----------



## المهندس يحيى حبيشي (3 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك الامه السلاميه


----------



## ESRAA AL-RASHAYDH (5 نوفمبر 2009)

thanks iam too agological engineering


----------

